# My Boer Buck



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thought I'd post some pictures of the sire of those two buck kids I posted about. I got him all cleaned up today so I could get new pictures for my website. He's just about a year and a half. Boy does he ever got the smell going though!! :roll: I had to change clothes and take a shower once I was finished up with him.

"JRA1 Agnew 2-Strict"










He was turned a bit in this picture, so that's why he looks kind of short.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is MASSIVE!! My goodness look at the size of him....guess thats why they are meat goats...thats ALOT of goat! :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

WoW he's great. great.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow! He makes my buck look wimpy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh goodness, he's a monster! What a gorgeous buck! You must be so happy with him! I'm not much of a boer goat person, but he makes me want to get a few!  Very good looking guy!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much! I'm pretty happy with how this guy has grown up. And Liz, yup he's huge for sure, I'm thinking he weighs around 300 pounds. Too much for me to hold onto for sure!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Is that the usual way for horns to grow? That's interesting, my Cashmere buck have horns that stick out to ------------------here!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Now that's what I call a bucky buck! Haha He's so huge!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Man, he is MASSIVE!! What a buck!  All I can say is "Wow!" He must be good-natured to be able to handle him. . . .


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!

Di, they don't always grow that way...but his are just unique I guess.

Olivia...well actually he's pretty calm until you grab a hold of him and then....it's a different story!! Trying to hold onto 300 pounds of wild buck is something else!! I usually have my older brother help me out, and we put him on this stand we have, and then we just roll him to the wash block and it raises up and down for easy clipping and such.

Just for the info....I did let go!! 










Here's what we use to wash him on....I love this thing, it's a life saver for sure!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Next to you guys he looks even bigger! Good greif! How do you even pull him around on that!?!?! I think i'd just ride him to where I wanted to go


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, it takes one person pulling, and one person pushing from behind.  Holding onto his collar, even though it has big prongs is almost impossible!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hahahahaha... :ROFL: I can just see it now!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a great picture! Too funny!  I'm glad you let go.  

He has to be one of THE coolest Boer bucks I've ever seen! I love that stand, that is really handy. He looks so regal standing on there, like he's some kind of "king". :wink:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a GORGEOUS boy!!!!!! He makes my buck look wimpy too!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy- and I do mean boy- he's all buck. And he's only a year.
Have you tried a halter? It might give more control. But I think you are brave indeed. I think, if he was mine, he'd just have to go on stinking.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a huge boy!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody! Enjoytheride...no I actually haven't tried a halter...but the thing is I'm planning on showing him pretty soon. So he needs to get used to being led on a collar. Well, actually not ME showing him, one of my brothers.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow what a handsome boy he is. He's huge to.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Amy!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

for more control you couuld grab hold of his beard, they usually tend to listen better when you've got their beard


----------

